
The Little Printf - gmcabrita
http://ferd.ca/the-little-printf.html
======
sudeepj
Very well written. It reminded me of the writing style of Paulo Coelho, though
I am not his big fan. But this article/story I like.

------
zaptheimpaler
This little story taught me so much about programming I had forgotten! Great
job!

------
RubyPinch
the lil' printf seems like a lil' snarky s---.

I'm somewhat reminded of "learn programming" chatrooms, where a majority of
discussions take the form of "how would I do X" "don't do X". Then that is the
end of it.

The person's problem stays unsolved, the answerer gets the satisfaction of
putting someone down, good times.

